# Leaders, hooks and weights



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

I am finally ready to get a line wet with my new surf rod and reel. I got a AVET MXL that is paired with a 10' Ocean Master rod. Just looking to cast from the beach to see what's biting! I'll be down in Sargent this weekend and plan on see what I can catch if the weather permits. What kind of leaders, hooks, and weights do I need to be looking at? Not looking to get too technical, but what should I use to get me started? Any bait ideas for this time of year?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Sep 7, 2012)

Academy sells (approx. $1.99) a redfish leader which is a 48" steel leader with a pre-attached hook. All you will need is a 4oz spider weight and you will be good to go. The downside of these is that they are a single hook and after about 3-5 uses you will have to re-sharpen the hooks because they tend to corrode rather quickly. But for something quick and effective, you can't beat them.
Bait will vary depending on what you are fishing for. You can almost never go wrong with live or cut finger mullet. They may be scarce in the surf right now though. Good luck to you.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I make my own. They look something like the one that's in the pic below. When youre getting ready to cast hang the hook on the leg of the spider weight to make the leader shorter for casting. It should fall off when it hits the water.

As far as baits, take a small rod and some shrimp. Shouldn't be to hard to catch some whiting. Use them for cut bait on your surf rod. And if you can get your hand on some blue crabs that would be great as well.

Two 24-36" drops of 400lb mono with a 12/0 circle hook and a 4-6oz spider weight. I dont use a barrel swivel to connect the two drops, I use a heavy duty rosco snap swivel so I can change them out. Some of the drops are mono and some are cable. With my castable shark leaders I use small shackles instead of snap swivels.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Just buy a steel leader double drop, 4 oz pyramid weight and a size 3 circle or Kahle hooks. if it is windy you may been a spider weight.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

fishingcacher said:


> Just buy a steel leader double drop, 4 oz pyramid weight and a size 3 circle or Kahle hooks. if it is windy you may been a spider weight.


I've got to weigh in on this response. While the double drop store bought leaders are a mediocre rig for bait fish, since the poster is going to be using an Avet MXL and 10' OM rod, I'm assuming he's going to be targeting something bigger than whiting. Even for whiting and other pan fish, the double drop store bought leaders are risky. I've seen many fail when the crimps slipped. It takes five minutes to make your own double drop mono leaders that will catch everything up to bull reds and other like sized fish (although I don't recommend them for that).

For the larger surf fish, he needs to use something like the leader What posted up, along with a 5 to 8oz spider weight. The only thing I don't like about What's leader is the snaps. Using snaps on a big fish leader is asking for a lost fish when the snap is pulled open by a fish. I've seen a lot of good fish lost because of snap failures (snaps to attach the weight are common).


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Check out breakawayusa.com and catchsharks.com

Great stuff

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

LOL, really?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

bigfost said:


> I've got to weigh in on this response. While the double drop store bought leaders are a mediocre rig for bait fish, since the poster is going to be using an Avet MXL and 10' OM rod, I'm assuming he's going to be targeting something bigger than whiting. Even for whiting and other pan fish, the double drop store bought leaders are risky. I've seen many fail when the crimps slipped. It takes five minutes to make your own double drop mono leaders that will catch everything up to bull reds and other like sized fish (although I don't recommend them for that).
> 
> For the larger surf fish, he needs to use something like the leader What posted up, along with a 5 to 8oz spider weight. The only thing I don't like about What's leader is the snaps. Using snaps on a big fish leader is asking for a lost fish when the snap is pulled open by a fish. I've seen a lot of good fish lost because of snap failures (snaps to attach the weight are common).


I agree that the store bought leaders made in china use thin wire claps but surprisingly I have never lost a big fish using them. I used to buy the mono leaders buy now I just buy the steel (blue) ones. I have seen homemade leaders fail. Just buy a few and if you really think they are bad you can make your own.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

:headknock


----------



## Bull_Red_Bob (Oct 30, 2012)

*store bought leaders*




fishingcacher said:


> Just buy a steel leader double drop, 4 oz pyramid weight and a size 3 circle or Kahle hooks. if it is windy you may been a spider weight.


I have to agree with Bigfost...In the last year I have lost several BIG FISH due to structural integrity issues from store bought leaders!!!

I fish offshore and also fish in Galveston Texas City area...I lost a couple of Monster Red Snappers last summer and a few Bull Reds off Texas City Dike.

I was fed up with the "JUNK" pre-made leaders from China...went to FTU and invested in some good crimpers, swivels, etc. and the rest is history!!! I haven't lost a fish since!!! :rybka:


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Make your own. Whiting is plentiful now and makes good cut bait.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

You can buy a crimp kit for fishing leaders fairly cheap, which looks like a set of pliers with a box of various metal sleeves. It's easy to learn if you have somebody show ya.  Twelve bucks for a starter kit, c'mon. Make yer own, not that Chinese Bullwinkle. :cheers:


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Post #3 is a good all round leader. Also as already stated stay away from the store bought leaders. You will be crying in your beer about the one that got away if you don't. You have already spent money on a nice rig don't skimp now.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

The problem with the cheap crimping starter kits is most come with a point to cup crimper. What you want is a cup to cup. You can spend $40 or $50 and buy one made for fishing, or you can go to Lowes and look in the electrical department. They have good quality cup to cup crimpers for around $10 to $15.

Now all you have to learn is which sleeve to use with which type of leader material. Alum, steel, .........

Crimping is an art to itself.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Torpedo said:


> LOL, really?




Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

bigfost said:


> The problem with the cheap crimping starter kits is most come with a point to cup crimper. What you want is a cup to cup. You can spend $40 or $50 and buy one made for fishing, or you can go to Lowes and look in the electrical department. They have good quality cup to cup crimpers for around $10 to $15.
> 
> Now all you have to learn is which sleeve to use with which type of leader material. Alum, steel, .........
> 
> Crimping is an art to itself.


the crimping bible is http://www.leadertec.com/


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

jc said:


> the crimping bible is http://www.leadertec.com/


Yep. Great information there. :cheers:


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Great website and information! I'm tired of hunting and pecking at BPS, Academy and WalMart for the exact crimps I'm looking for. They always seem to NOT have the one thing I'm looking for. FTU is pretty good at keeping supplied, but the nearest stores are quite a drive for me.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

surfguy said:


> Great website and information! I'm tired of hunting and pecking at BPS, Academy and WalMart for the exact crimps I'm looking for. They always seem to NOT have the one thing I'm looking for. FTU is pretty good at keeping supplied, but the nearest stores are quite a drive for me.


There are lots of good online sellers. Two of my regulars are SNL Corp and The Snare Shop. You can also find some good buys on Ebay.

I love the Leadertec site for how-to info, but their components are kind of pricey.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Just throwing this out there to some of yall...but due to a large request here lately, we are now selling shark leaders, castables and Large shark leaders. We are also building/repairing rods,( witch we have been doing for several years) Although at this particular time we are kinda backed up on full rod builds. So if anyone is intrested just pm for details, thanks!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

bigfost said:


> There are lots of good online sellers. Two of my regulars are SNL Corp and The Snare Shop. You can also find some good buys on Ebay.
> 
> I love the Leadertec site for how-to info, but their components are kind of pricey.


Agree. I usually need one or two types of crimps that are used most often which the other stores are usually out of stock. I may have to bite the bullet and make a bulk order to justify the shipping costs, which is what they want you to do. sad3sm


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Just throwing this out there to some of yall...but due to a large request here lately, we are now selling shark leaders, castables and Large shark leaders. We are also building/repairing rods,( witch we have been doing for several years) Although at this particular time we are kinda backed up on full rod builds. So if anyone is intrested just pm for details, thanks!


I was going to bring up shark leaders too but you beat me to it. Are you using "kingkilla" (aka Jason Zeplin)? He does nice work!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

I make and sell my own leaders as well. I can make what ever your needs are. I use the ones below for Bull Reds, Jacks, and smaller shark. I can make different colors, with or w/o weights, and also differnt hooks styles and sizes. THe slip sinkers work great fro drifting or bay, I use a flat non-roll sinker for the surf. If its really windy or rough you need to go with the spiders.

I sell it very reasonable and also can help you out in anyway if your wanting to build your own I can point you to my sources of where i have found best prices across ebay and reatailers nationwide. I.E., Best price on hooks is a contact out of seattle from what i have found.

Pm me with any questions.

Here to help.

JS


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

surfguy said:


> I was going to bring up shark leaders too but you beat me to it. Are you using "kingkilla" (aka Jason Zeplin)? He does nice work!


No what jason makes and what i make are two diff animals, but yes jason does great work! My leaders are all 700# mono with circles for casted shark baits and my big shark leaders vary but are not close to what he sells....some are all cable, some are all mono, some are half and half....everything i build is for land based shark fishing.

Example

Casted rigs are all 700 # mono 8' with your choice of hook size. I dont make them them with any smaller mono because there really is no diff in price but a big diff in Strength and abrasion to both rubs and nicks. your choice of fixed or sliding weight.

Bige game leaders could be All 3/32 leaders with a 30' topsection and your choice of drop lengths and hook size

or any combo with mono top sections and long line clips with your choice of hook size, drop length, coated or uncoated cable

or, all mono, 25' leaders, with your choice of circle hook size! Pretty much however someone wants it.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I think we're probably all in the same boat. I make most of my own leaders from small to big shark leaders, mono, cable and hybrids, but once in awhile I like to "taste the merchandise" from others just to see different techniques. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

surfguy said:


> I think we're probably all in the same boat. I make most of my own leaders from small to big shark leaders, mono, cable and hybrids, but once in awhile I like to "taste the merchandise" from others just to see different techniques. Thanks for the info.


I hear ya, I havnt reinvented the wheel, there the same leaders that were shown to me by seriouse/successful shark fishermen since the beginning of the sport....im just gonna supply the demand LOL.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

surfguy said:


> Agree. I usually need one or two types of crimps that are used most often which the other stores are usually out of stock. I may have to bite the bullet and make a bulk order to justify the shipping costs, which is what they want you to do. sad3sm


I may use more crimps than most here because of my BTB fishing. On a really good shark day, it's not unusual to cut off one to two dozen hooks, so I go through a lot of hooks and crimps a year (when I actually get to fish )

Shipping at some of the places isn't too bad, and you'll find you can buy a couple hundred crimps, with shipping, for less than it will cost you for a handful at a brick and mortar store.

If you have a fishing buddy, or two, you can always put together a group order and save even more.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

Trkins33 said:


> I can point you to my sources of where i have found best prices across ebay and reatailers nationwide. I.E., Best price on hooks is a contact out of seattle from what i have found.
> JS


Can we create a list or a new thread with different contacts? I just started buying in bulk but have really just stuck to ebay.


----------

